# NCEES #524



## cruzy (Oct 25, 2010)

Can someone explain this to me? I understand the 2370-460 part, because you want to know how much copper losses were added since you got to 50% load. But where does the 4 multiplier come from to get from there to 100%? Hopefully the answer to this question will help me solve #526 also.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 25, 2010)

Take a look and see if these threads help:

#524 here.

#526 here.


----------

